# Official Tab Books



## Vyn (May 10, 2018)

What are some bands that do some wicked tabs/transcriptions? I know Obscura have done a few, anyone else?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 10, 2018)

Between the Buried and Me do guitar, bass and drum transcriptions. I have both guitar and bass Colors books and they're great.


----------



## Albake21 (May 10, 2018)

I know a ton of bands sell tab books over at http://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 10, 2018)

Obscura's Cosmogenisis is really good but Omnivium was a mess and I'm not sure Fountainhead tabbed all his parts for Akroasis so it might not be that accurate for his lines.

Jason Richardson's tab book is really good. Its definitely the best I've come across. My biggest problem with actual official books is a lot of guitarists tab what they play live or what they meant to play in the studio rather than what they actually played but Jason really put in the work to get his near perfect.


----------



## takotakumi (May 10, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Obscura's Cosmogenisis is really good but Omnivium was a mess and I'm not sure Fountainhead tabbed all his parts for Akroasis so it might not be that accurate for his lines.


I purchased the akroasis tabbook when it came out and some parts sound close but some are completely off, specifically the solos.
I talked to Tom personally when he was covering for Defeated Sanity and all his parts were "done" or transcribed by someone else. He said they're wrong.

Latest other bands that have done tabbooks that I remember:
Necrophagist
Rivers of Nihil with Where Owls know my name
Fallujah
Psycroptic
Plini
Death
Christian Muezner solo
Blotted Science??
Feared
Virvum
Animals As Leaders
Intervals


----------



## Vyn (May 10, 2018)

I've got all the Psycroptic ones as well as the Conquering Dystopia and Alluvial tab books, can recommend all of those. Have been putting off getting Jason's tabbook for 'I' because I'm pretty sure I'll cry trying to play some of that xD


----------



## Avedas (May 10, 2018)

I remember Protest the Hero's tab book for Fortress was a bit of a clusterfuck. Never really checked any of the others.


----------



## justin_time (May 10, 2018)

the Emperor - Scattered Ashes tab book pdf can be found easily by doing some googling.

+1 to the BTBAM tab books.

I would like to get the Sylosis tab book from sheet happens but I wish it was Edge of The Earth instead of Dormant Heart.


----------



## chopeth (May 11, 2018)

yeah, Scattered Ashes is awesome and cheap, tabbed by Ihsahn himself

Haken's last album is also tabbed by them.


----------



## Semi-pro (May 12, 2018)

Not sure if any of you have heard of the Finnish metal band called Diablo, but I'll just throw this in anyay, as their drummer is amazing. He's got a very throrough drum notation book of their latest album, including versions for his kit and a more stripped down version, which I thinkg is quite cool athough I'm not a drummer: http://www.hwh-musicproduction.com/store/


----------

